# bit of advice please



## Mikey420 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey guys I have a 125 gallon tank that's sitting empty now because of a crappy jebau (sp? chinesse knockoff). So anyway I want to really do this right this time and go all out.
Fluval FX 5.
Yup the cadillac.
Now my question is , is it really the best of the best?
I'm going to buy it off amazon I think I can get it for around 400$ (which is steep for me but I really want to treat myself, I want a nice good filter this time around).
http://www.amazon.ca...=A2QCDAC63V3CR4
So what kind of media should I get?
I was going to get 2-3 red belly piranhas for the tank and my foot long pleco (I hope they get along, I was thinking if I get the piranhas small they'll get used to him or Fred will eat them lol).
Should I replace my gravel with sand? I was thinking about that too....oh and my tank is 6 foot long 2 feet tall and a foot and a half wide, so I'd love to get a nice 5 foot piece of drift wood in there but how do I boil or sanitize that?
Thank you for all your help and I'm sorry if I posted this in the wrong place or didn't follow guidelines.
Thank so much again.
And should I get an air pump or is the FX5 going to provide enough circulation?


Mikey


----------



## joseph.otto (Oct 30, 2012)

I would check your state laws with concerns to the fish because I do believe they are illegal in most states. 
http://www.opefe.com/state_stat_prohibit.html


----------



## Mikey420 (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm in British Columbia Canada so it's not a problem.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i would get the FX5 and a good air pump to power some 6" air diffusers..
you really don't have to boil driftwood..i have had hundreds of pieces of driftwood over the years and have never boiled any..go looking in the rivers and streams around you to find a nice big piece...
i ain't sayin nothin bout the fish..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You'll need a pricier "deep-water" air-pump to reach the bottom of a 125 or get a "powerhead" and stick in on a pond-size sponge for extra filtration.


----------



## Terry6000 (Apr 2, 2012)

ahh you really dont need a pricier air pump. i have a tetra whisper air pump rated for 20 gallon and it has no problem pushing a good air 24 inches down in my 125. 
just my 2cents


----------



## Mikey420 (Jul 1, 2013)

I used a tetra whisper air pump rated for 20 gallon too but it died on me.


I'll get another one it was worth it.

So asides from polish pads some biorings some carbon nylon bags is that good enough for media?


----------



## Jaysee (Apr 24, 2010)

FX5s should be a bit cheaper now that the FX6 is out. Quick search has them priced at around 300 online. FX6s are going for 350.

You should not need an air pump. A power head would be much more useful. Of course if you like the bubbles then by all means get one, but it's far from something you need.




Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Mikey420 (Jul 1, 2013)

i can get the fx5 with some media for 450 shipped
but the whole reason why im here is because i want to know what kind of media i need


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

I would recommend ceramic rings, some sort of a sponge or poly-fiber to catch all the debris, and then some Purigen. I have been so ridiculously pleased with Purigen. Ceramic rings can also be replaced with Seachem's Matrix. Ceramic rings or Matrix will be the primary growth platform for your bacteria. And then the Purigen has a lot of the positive effects of carbon, without any of the negative side-effects. It makes my tank water noticeably clearer within 24 hours of adding it.


----------

